# Turning skin cells into sperm



## k161 (Dec 6, 2011)

Saw this piece of research today and thought it was incredibly interesting.

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/may/01/study-turns-skin-tissue-infertile-men-sperm-cells

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

